

Reality Distortion Explained - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/fun-stuff/reality-distortion-explained/

======
sophacles
Impossible is such a funny word. It supposedly means "things that cannot ever
be done", but almost always actually means "things I don't know how to do".

